# Pinout on a 5050 SND LED



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out two things. What is the pinout on a six lead 5050 RGB LED. The one I have I pulled out of an LED strip light that is cool white. From what I understand, RGB stands for red, green, and blue. Where does the white come into play? It appears that one connection is for + and the other three are for the RGB thing but that doesn't explain the 6 pins. Any thoughts as google takes me to sellers of strips.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Bwells said:


> I'm trying to figure out two things. What is the pinout on a six lead 5050 RGB LED. The one I have I pulled out of an LED strip light that is cool white. From what I understand, RGB stands for red, green, and blue. Where does the white come into play? It appears that one connection is for + and the other three are for the RGB thing but that doesn't explain the 6 pins. Any thoughts as google takes me to sellers of strips.


I did some searching. It appears three tabs are power, one for each color, and the other three are the ground, one for each color. Light them all up at once for white.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With a 1k resistor and a 12V supply, it's pretty easy to determine if this is the pinout, or what the actual pinout is.

This is the standard for many of the 3-LED chips, both single colored and multi-colored.


----------

